# So what is this tescos water?



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi 

Currently I use rain water for my amphibs that is collected from my shed roof - however I was thinking of changing to the bottled spring water and everybody seems to suggest using 17p bottles from Tescos. 

My question is which brand is this (name) or what should i be looking out for if I were to buy spring water from another chain of supermarket (I assume that it is the chlorides in the water but I have no idea what is too much when I look at the breakdown of minerals on the back).

Would like to hear from someone who knows what I should be avoiding before choosing/using spring water with my amphibs?


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

personally i wouldnt bother, i use aquavite (exoterra water conditioner) for the water for all my herps and its so much easier.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i would say it there value water but not sure i use evian bottled water for all my reptiles and frogs.


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah collecting rain water is not a good idea, by the time the water has hit your roof it has a lot more nasty chemicals in it from pollution than tap water.

For some reason i don't trust water purifiers.

i use bottled water.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Tesco's water is just as it says. Tesco's water, just cheap bottles of water. You don't have to go to Tesco, Asda have their smart price water and all the other shops will as well.


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the replies : victory:

I know that all spring waters have different levels of the various chemicals, and I just wanted to make sure that I didn't use a brand of water that still had dangerous amounts of chemicals (for amphibians) in it. The breakdown of the mineral content is not on the website here so if anybody can tell me what to look out for that would be great (for example not greater than 3.5mg of Chloride etc etc).

Tesco Value Still Water 2 Litre Bottle product information - Tesco.com

Sorry to go on about it but I just want to get it right and give my animals the optimum water.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I use tap water, my reptiles aren't snobs LOL.



Erm yeah, that was a joke.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Brat, the reason you cant use straight tapwater as it had chlorine and chlorides added to it which are harmful to amphibians (and reptiles i believe to a lesser extent) over time. you need to get a water conditioner


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Im a member of costco (big cash and carry type place) costs £3 for 35 bottles of water!! So thats what my snakeys get!!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

We have a Brita filter jug that all our tapwater goes through (For the kettle and everything) as my other half reckons the water round here is crappy or something? Dunno if that's any good though?


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

no it wont get rid of the chlorides.


----------



## Jez1 (Jan 5, 2008)

If you leave the tap water to stand for a day or so the chloride level should reduce to safe levels, the atmosphere has a much lesser concentration than the tap water and so it is just a matter of time.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

However you need to check to see if your region has Chloramines added to the water also, because if it does then the above doesnt work. Hence why i dont chance it


----------



## lightbulb1976 (Dec 24, 2006)

i have a reverse osmosis machine, (RO unit).

takes a while but it works.

sean


----------



## Jez1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> However you need to check to see if your region has Chloramines added to the water also, because if it does then the above doesnt work. Hence why i dont chance it


Oh sorry that is quite correct, I know that my area does not use them and sometimes forget that there is a world beyond mine. Chloramines are very stable in water and transitions to the atmosphere are strongly supressed and so it is unfeasable to remove them by allowing time for them to evaporate. Call your local waterboard to determine if they are present or not


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

Fluoride is also a danger, or it will be soon. RO is a good solution, I use RO and the price is coming down. Here's where I bought mine, does 50 gallons per 24 hours. Charterhouse Aquatics

Many tropical fish shops will do them. They are not difficult to find.
cheers arthur


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

It would work out way to expensive if I bought water for my crew so I use a water conditioner and use RO water when hubby isn't looking...he uses it for his plants.

Maddie


----------



## frodo (Feb 11, 2008)

*water*

always used supermarkets own or whatever i can get in the shop. children used tap water for my first froggie friend(white lipped tree frog).She died. my native frogs in the garden didn t like the pond wtaer, so i agree with most ,bottled water is best but i never checked mineral content as unless it came from a rain forest i wouln t be extact!.


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks - so every supermarket bottled still spring water should be fine.

The RO sounds like a good idea but it is quite a big initial outlay.


----------



## jdf (Feb 7, 2008)

With R/O water, don't you have to add back some of the salts lost in the R/O process?
Otherwise frog/toads will suffer with kidney problems as you get an electrolyte imbalance !!!
I thought pure R/O water was not a good thing.....


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

You could always go to your local marine fish retailer, they normally sell RO water..


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Meko said:


> Tesco's water is just as it says. Tesco's water, just cheap bottles of water. You don't have to go to Tesco, Asda have their smart price water and all the other shops will as well.


Water veteran!


----------

